# Oscar the webcomic



## Fureviews (Jan 17, 2020)

Hello world! I've been hard at work on my latest comic idea, and this one is called Oscar.

It's a series of comic strips that centers around a raccoon guy called Oscar who's trying to live an average life in a big city that seemingly won't let him.

I released the first strip yesterday. Check it out:
www.furaffinity.net: Oscar #1 by Morkulv

Feel free to share it around, and make sure to give me a watch if you want to be kept up to date on the latest Oscar shenanigans. 

As a side-note: Oscar is set in the same universe as a still to be released sci-fi adventure comic of mine called Fragile Existence. Consider this a first (humorous) peek into that world.


----------

